# Cute baby girl vest or cardigan - Turkish site



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is the link
http://sevkut.blogspot.ca/2012/01/tek-parca-kz-bebek-yelegi.html

I opened it in Google Chrome and translated it to English and I haven't laughed so much at a pattern in a long time. 
A lot of the words are not translated at all. I am going to have a go at this one and see if I can figure it out.
The garment is very cute but the translation is hilarious. Here is the first line:

Work started back and forth all woven by wearing life jackets, sewing will be just next to them. pictures I wrote all the numbers. began to edge 65 +2 = 67 thread count. (1 each loop edges for stitching) 5 rows spun haraso (ie, 12 as straight).


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Well after reading the first line you're going to need a lot of luck to understand the rest of the pattern LOL
( Don't forget your life jacket haha )
Look forward to seeing yours finished xx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

haha once you have done the pattern, let us have the correct english version plse....


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice vest....unfortunately I couldn't follow the pattern as it is written....would be interested in seeing your finished version if you can figure it out.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

It will be a challenge...


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh I so loved the translation, can't wait to threw the bottles.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

yes well! love the life jacket. perhaps they were knitting in a boat! lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sink or swim, haha
Have a good time with it and god luck.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I luv that vest.

So much so, that I've just emailed the person in Turkish.

K&#305;z Bebek Yelek

Merhaba
yelek seviyorum Bebek
&#304;ngilizce yönergeleri var m&#305;, lütfen?
Zaman için te&#351;ekkür ederiz.
Jayne

In English it says : 

Hello
I love the baby vest
Do you have instructions in English, please?
Thank you for your time.
Jayne

I'll let you know if I have a reply.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Oh, the translation is hysterical. I can't wait to center the rear tire <G>.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

I would need more than a life jacket to tackle this one, but cute pattern. Good luck and keep laughing.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok it does look nice have fun


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder if we have any kindly Russian ladies on this site who might translate this beautiful pattern for us. I've placed a new topic request. Well you never know...fingers crossed ladies :wink:


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

First, you jump in the pool and work back and forth as you swim the length of the pool. LOL Let us all know if you get the translation for the pattern. The stitch is beautiful.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

If you get a readable English version, I would love to have it!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful little vest. The translation , for me, leaves a bit to be desired! Hope you can manage to knit it. It is lovely.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> I luv that vest.
> 
> So much so, that I've just emailed the person in Turkish.
> 
> ...


Thank you swampygirl. I also got a PM from another KP member who is trying to get the translation for me too.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> I luv that vest.
> 
> So much so, that I've just emailed the person in Turkish.
> 
> ...


That would be great!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Pretty little dress. Good luck on this one. :XD:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

if you get the translation I would love a copy


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too for a copy of the pattern - when someone can make sense of it. It does look gorgeous though !!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Jayekay said:


> If you get a readable English version, I would love to have it!


So would I


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

I would love an English translation too!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

would love to have the english version Please, very cute pattern. thanks Lorene


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

Doughnut, I mean Turkish


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Diane D said:


> haha once you have done the pattern, let us have the correct english version plse....


I was thinking the same thing. Could you share the correct English version with us once you figure it out. I think it is a adorable vest. Would like to give it a try.. The first line of the pattern took me underwater. LOL!!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I don't speak / read Turkish, but the one who made it had actually put all the information needed on the picture...








The haraso or something like that is supposed to mean rows. Because on the bottom you have, obviously, 5 p on rs rows and it says 5 herasa or something. Ilmek is probably stitches. You obviously have motifs of 13 stitches, 5+3+5. And 5 of them, + 2 end stitches = 65+2=67 st. as it states below. The pattern - no, the motif, as it, goes for (wr) p5,yo,decrease 2 stitches,yo,p5. The decrease would be slip 1 knitwise, knit the next 2 together, slip back the slipped st through the decreased st (while already on the right needle). And on the even rows you just work the stitches as you see them, except on the last row (the 6th row of a motif), where you purl all the way through the end.

"Lastic" is elastic stitch - such as k1p1. Haha, it's just the same word in bulgarian. Comes from Latin, I suspect. Or I might be wrong on the origin of the word, but it's of no matter for the pattern.
"ilik" is also the same in Bulgarian and it is the hole for a button - I am nut sure of the english term here. The hole that a button should go through when the garment is closed. As I see it it's just 1 st long and high. I think you can figure out the rest of the numbers, they are on the picture, and me explaining them one by one is probably not needed anymore. If you have some concerns about some of them, ask - the way I see it, this is a pretty simple and really beautiful piece of clothing, you should make it - since it had caught your eye!

PP
Hmm, looking at it now, the decrease might be just k3tog.
But you can choose which way you will like it better. Not sure.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Hey I just asked all my FaceBooks friends to see if anyone speaks Turkish. Maybe will get it translated...the other pattern that was mentioned in today's forum was in German...I am trying to have that one translated...my husband's business is out of Frankfurt, Germany so I am trying to get one of his employees to translate it. Will let all know.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

To me, it looks like 5 rows of garter stitch (on the bottom and for each *pattern*). Yes, I think that each pattern is 13 stitches wide. It almost looks as though the YO, decrease 2, YO starts on the last row of stockinette? I may have to fiddle! Definitely a cute pattern.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Well, I don't speak / read Turkish, but the one who made it had actually put all the information needed on the picture...
> The haraso or something like that is supposed to mean rows. Because on the bottom you have, obviously, 5 p on rs rows and it says 5 herasa or something. Ilmek is probably stitches. You obviously have motifs of 13 stitches, 5+3+5. And 5 of them, + 2 end stitches = 65+2=67 st. as it states below. The pattern - no, the motif, as it, goes for (wr) p5,yo,decrease 2 stitches,yo,p5. The decrease would be slip 1 knitwise, knit the next 2 together, slip back the slipped st through the decreased st (while already on the right needle). And on the even rows you just work the stitches as you see them, except on the last row (the 6th row of a motif), where you purl all the way through the end.
> 
> "Lastic" is elastic stitch - such as k1p1. Haha, it's just the same word in bulgarian. Comes from Latin, I suspect. Or I might be wrong on the origin of the word, but it's of no matter for the pattern.
> ...


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't speak / read Turkish, but the one who made it had actually put all the information needed on the picture...
> ...


HandyFamily, thank you. You are obviously fluent in yet another language: knitting!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I too would love a copy..........Sarah


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I, too, love the vest. If you have any luck getting a good English translation I would love to have it also. Thank you.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would also like the pattern if you get a good english translation. Thank you, Nana 4


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for that pattern. It is so unusual, and so cute, AND, not much sewing up to do.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Good on you for trying. This is a lovely pattern. I'm sure that now you have posted there will be someone somewhere who can help with the translation. Looking forward to seeing the end results and hope the pattern can be shared.


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats a great picture - it makes sense to see the numbers written on the pattern. How pretty is it! Good Luck everyone. Christine.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

yes I would love the pattern as well please


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

I love the pattern, hope it can be translated and then posted so we can all enjoy it.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you HandyFamily.
I didn't look that closely at that photo. Now I will have a try and see if it works out OK. I do have a baby girl I can make it for.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

You are welcome.
If you have some concerns while making it, just ask, I'd help.
I'm sure your baby girl will look gorgeous in it... *hug*


----------



## ginamazo (Oct 3, 2011)

hi just looked on the site if you click on pic then click again it will give you the number of stitches in each section gonna bookmark this it looks great thanks for link sylviac


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

I searched for what I thought was the yarn info, and found
NAKO Baby. 60% bamboo, 40% polyamide. 24, 18 10 x 10
www.nako.com.tr

Hope this helps. I have added this challenge to my 'to-do' list.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

As the plot thickens ..... lol!
I keep going back to the pic and after playing around with the translator, have come up with, where it refers to lastik, it seems to me it means stocking stitch (stockinette stitch) this stitch is stretchy or elastik, yeah??? Where it points to lastik it's stocking stitch (stockinette stitch).
Would you agree?

Does that make sense?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Beila Charna said:


> I searched for what I thought was the yarn info, and found
> NAKO Baby. 60% bamboo, 40% polyamide. 24, 18 10 x 10
> www.nako.com.tr
> 
> Hope this helps. I have added this challenge to my 'to-do' list.


Something wrong with the link...
I forgot you would need some info on the yarn too...
Nako is one of my personal favorites, by the way.
Anyway, Nako Bebe is 100% acrylic, skein, 360m / 100g
Recommended needle size by the manufacturer: 2.5-3.5mm


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> As the plot thickens ..... lol!
> I keep going back to the pic and after playing around with the translator, have come up with, where it refers to lastik, it seems to me it means stocking stitch (stockinette stitch) this stitch is stretchy or elastik, yeah??? Where it points to lastik it's stocking stitch (stockinette stitch).
> Would you agree?
> 
> Does that make sense?


No.
As I already said, "lastik" means elastic [stitch], such as *k1p2* - here it is so. Bulgarian and Turkish share the same transcription of this word - and pronunciation (not just of this one). But... I already did explain all that - and about the neck part and so on.







- stockinet stitch







- lastik 2X2. Here it is 1X1.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> You are welcome.
> If you have some concerns while making it, just ask, I'd help.
> I'm sure your baby girl will look gorgeous in it... *hug*


Not my baby girl...I am 65 already. I just meant that there is a baby girl that I know of that I can make it for. Sorry for the confusion...oh my, no more babies for me - just grandbabies I hope who I will spoil and send home with their parents after a visit. 

This has been a fun thread. I love these translator programs.
I am going to relax today I had too much alcohol yesterday!! only 5 drinks over the whole evening but as I do not normally drink that was a vast amount!!! 
Then tomorrow I have a baby blanket to finish and maybe then I will tackle this vest.
Thanks everyone for your comments and help. Sylvia


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > You are welcome.
> ...


Hahaha. I do think your grandbabies are, in fact, your babies too...
If you ask my son, he will probably state that he is his Granny's little boy.
Come to think of it, we were the same.
All kids are - Granny's tell stories, invent plays and never make you clean up your mess... :lol:


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


I don't remember my grannies, they were both gone before I was 1 and my boys did not have a granny on their fathers side as she had passed away before I met him and only bad memories of the few times they saw my mother she being in England and them here in Canada. So I intend to make up for all of that. 
I do have one grandaughter that I do not see which is sad but that will change soon I hope. Dale and I are working on that - she is his niece. Not going into the why's here.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope you will see her soon... The Grannies are really important! Who else will spoil the poor children?..


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Exactly!!!
If mother says NO, ask Grandma. x


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the vest! One of my friend's is expecting, but don't know if it will be a girl. I still would love to get the pattern if it gets worked out.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> Exactly!!!
> If mother says NO, ask Grandma. x


Yea, that's what my boy does...


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> Exactly!!!
> If mother says NO, ask Grandma. x


The reason grandparents and grandchildren get along so well is . . . they have a common enemy!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahahaha...
Grandchildren are grandparents sweet revenge...


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

I have written out the pattern from the picture. I have included enough detail for me to make the dress. I'm pretty sure it's right. You need to print off a picture of the dress and look at it as you knit to make sure you are doing the correct thing. Hope this helps.
Cast on 65 sts.
Purl 5 rows, increasing 1 st each end of last row (67 sts)
Starting on wrong side: (12 row pattern)
ROW 1: K14 sts # P5, yo, slip 2 k psso, yo, P 5(MOTIF) , knit 13 # repeat from # to # to last st, KI 
ROW 2 : p14, # k13, P13 # to end, k1
ROW 3: repeat row 1
ROW 4: repeat row 2
ROW 5 : repeat row 1
ROW 6: purl 
Repeat first 6 rows, but with motif on the edge positions.
REPEAT rows 1-12, 2 times more.

Wrong side: P 14, #P1,K1 for 39 sts, P 14
Repeat 24 times

P14 sts, rib 7, turn. Knit 7 more rows in this pattern.
Cast off 25 sts.
Repeat to match other side.

Cast on 13 sts.
Rib 13, p 14
Work 13 rows in this pattern

Pattern rows (12 rows as above)
ROW 1: K14, MOTIF, p8
ROW 2: P8, MOTIF, P 14 etc
Repeat 1-12 3 times.
Purl 5 row,
Cast off

Complete other front to correspond, working a buttonhole in rows 3 and 9


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern clarkys. that makes a lot more sense. I knew someone could work it out. As I say to the grands you've got what it takes".


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

MOTIF..... what is this broken down to please


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

Motif is the patterned section ie.P5, yo, slip 2 k psso, yo, P 5, which alternates with the plain pieces of stocking stitch.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

clarkys said:


> I have written out the pattern from the picture. I have included enough detail for me to make the dress. I'm pretty sure it's right. You need to print off a picture of the dress and look at it as you knit to make sure you are doing the correct thing. Hope this helps.
> Cast on 65 sts.
> Purl 5 rows, increasing 1 st each end of last row (67 sts)
> Starting on wrong side: (12 row pattern)
> ...


OK, I see you did put a lot of work and I so hope you won't mind that I will put a few ... well, sorry, corrections.
Anyway, I was somewhat wrong by just looking at the picture at the begging too (there war no numbers of rows for the pattern part and I was, obviously, blind and not even reading my own writings).
Anyway - I was sure there ware no increases in the begging, so went to look again - and for the first time bothered to use the translator.

So, as I stated before, you start with 67 st. that count for 65 inter-middle stitches + 2 end stitches, 1 at each end. Here I was correct.

But next, the bottom part is not 5 purl rows - like I thought also, there are 5 garter (is that right?.. means 1 knit, 1 purl row as seen on the right side. this one:







) rows, which make a total of 12 rows for this section - i.e. you start with a purl row on the wrong side and knit a total of 11 rows garter stitch. I think she counted, in the total, the row with the cast-on and this way came with the number 12. Can't see how else. Anyway, 5 sıra haraşo ördüm (yani 12 sıra düz) means this... 
Now the motif section starts. The two motifs on the sides are also 13 st, but have one end stitch attached, so 14 st all. And the stitch that appears to be purl, like the opposite side of stokinet, is also garter.

The pattern part (one row example, as the designer described it):

14 plain (Kati's note: that would be knit on rs) / 5 plain (k.: that would be purl on rs) - yo, double decrease - slip 1 as to knit, k2tog, slip back the sliped over the 2 together, a total of 3 stitches worked (- 3), yo - 5 plain/ 13 plain / 5 plain -yo - 1 decrease over 3 st., as before (- 3) - yo - 5 plain / 14 plain - and the plain is stockinet, but sf the pic on when it is k and when - p on the rs.

What the girl actually write there are the directions for making it, not a detail pattern.
The idea is that the garment can be made for a bigger child, or with different yarn, needles etc. - she gives the idea and anyone can recount to the particular needs... But the thing is, Turkish girls (well, women are also girls) of all ages are really, really skilled. Some of the finest laces I have ever seen are their... I don't say that as if we can't make this one - it is not hard. I'm just saying it to explain the... "loose" directions the pattern provides. It is not the translators that have trouble (though translating word for word something with a specific terms does lead to... well, funny looking texts), it's just that the instructions are wide and suggestible.

And I did look at translations to all 3 languages I have - and thankfully I do know a few wards in Turkish, like lastik, for even though it is the same - sound to sound - in Bulgarian the translator for some reason decided it meant... rubber!? Perhaps it means both things in Turkish, I don't know, ant the first choice was the rubber, but it is absolutely not in place here... Very strange. And I suspect the etimology of the word is greek anyway...


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you so very much clarkys


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! Who's a clever clogs, huh?
Well done! Hope it works out ok.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you Clarkys. You are so clever.. I could never do that. Thanks again.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Clarkys


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's so beautiful!!! Like all of their work... the Russiansk Turkish and other Asians and Europeans have the most gorgeous patterns you have ever seen. I drool over some of their sites.

If you have a chart with the photos you have a slight chance of getting it done. I wish they had English translations.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you clarkys and HandyFamily

What a lot of work you went to, it is really appreciated.
I will definitely be making this and will post as soon as it is done.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry I was unable to translate this pattern so missed the hummor. it looks very interesting.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

For the ones that did not see the translation, I downloaded Google Chrome which is free, opened the link and it automatically asks you if you want it translated. It is worth it as it is really funny to read but I love the vest too so I want to be able to make it.
I really appreciate the translations that are being done by some of the KP members and their friends. It is a lovely piece and in the site there are some more lovely patterns to look at and hopefully translate.


----------

